# The side effects of Angels Glow/unable to decide!



## Bow (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi everyone! I thought I'd start a new thread about something that really confuses me - the negative side effects of Angels Glow. I've got the idea that in this forum it's pretty much either yes or no when it comes to using it, and it brings up some fairly strong opinions. 

I already once decided not to try it, but after having a chat with different people who give it to their dogs, I started thinking this again - I haven't heard any negative side effects, and would now actually like to hear about your _experiences_, either good or bad ones. 
I would like to base my decision on experiences and not just something people assume COULD happen 

I understand this is probably a subject of many opinions, but by all means my intensions are not to be nasty or anything, I'd just like to hear different experiences from people who know more about this stuff... 

Thank you x


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

How old is you fluff that you want to use it on.....I know most people here do not use it. Some do use something from Bausch and Lomb that is an eye wash. If your furbaby is young it could be a teething thing and I wouldn't use it in that case. Not sure how old your fluff is though.


----------



## Bow (Dec 1, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> How old is you fluff that you want to use it on.....I know most people here do not use it. Some do use something from Bausch and Lomb that is an eye wash. If your furbaby is young it could be a teething thing and I wouldn't use it in that case. Not sure how old your fluff is though.


She is approx 2 years old so definitely not teething


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it is a question that has no definitive answer. Some people have had great results. Others have had good results, but it got worse when they quit. And for dogs' who's stains are not contributed to by bacteria, it was of no help at all. 
Personally, I don't think it is terribly harmful. I used angel eyes, and the tear stains stopped. But after I stopped using it they came back even worse. Why don't you try all the other things first 1. no corn or wheat 2. Filtered water out of a stainless steel, porcelain or glass bowl. 3. Meticulous cleaning of the face at least every day, maybe twice a day. 4. a dry face water bowl.

Most important, you need to be aware that nothing is going to remove the stains, maybe diminish the staining...you have to wait for it to grow out.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

DIdn't know she was two years old. I think the most important thing is to determine why she has them. It may be due to blocked tear ducts and if you know the cause it can be treated appropriately. Did you have a vet look at her eyes. Long term use of antibiotics isn't good. I can understand you want to get rid of them but finding the cause it key.


----------



## Bow (Dec 1, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I think it is a question that has no definitive answer. Some people have had great results. Others have had good results, but it got worse when they quit. And for dogs' who's stains are not contributed to by bacteria, it was of no help at all.
> Personally, I don't think it is terribly harmful. I used angel eyes, and the tear stains stopped. But after I stopped using it they came back even worse. Why don't you try all the other things first 1. no corn or wheat 2. Filtered water out of a stainless steel, porcelain or glass bowl. 3. Meticulous cleaning of the face at least every day, maybe twice a day. 4. a dry face water bowl.
> 
> Most important, you need to be aware that nothing is going to remove the stains, maybe diminish the staining...you have to wait for it to grow out.



Hiya  Thanks for your post, it's good to know that the staining got worse after stopping, it's definitely something that's worth considering! Bow doesn't eat any wheat products, basically her diet is hypoallergenic and only treats she gets are bits of boiled/raw chicken or turkey, so that should be all good. 
Just out of curiosity, what's with the filtered water, what is the actual reason it helps/might help with the tear staining? 
Cleaning the face twice a day is really not an option, at the moment I wipe the face every evening gently with a warm cloth. I'm still a bit unsure about the shampoo or face wash, as I don't want to use anything that is not mild enough! Any suggestions? Living in UK is also making it a bit awkward to get stuff that people suggest in this forum as most of the people are from the US :mellow:

I know already that I can't get rid of the stains that are already there, and I'm not planning on bleaching or dying them, I'll just slowly let them grow out.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I use an eyewash to clean my dog's eyes and let it drop on the hair and wipe it clean and comb out any debris. Part of tear staining is due to bacteria. I use an eyewash with boric acid that kills bacteria and is safe for the eyes. Sometimes the chemical or mineral content of tap water can contribute to tear stains...especially iron. If your tap water has high minerals that can cause the stains. There is no single cure, because there is no single cause. That is why it is a never ending battle.

Have you read this excellent post on the subject?

Here it is:A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains


----------



## Bow (Dec 1, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> DIdn't know she was two years old. I think the most important thing is to determine why she has them. It may be due to blocked tear ducts and if you know the cause it can be treated appropriately. Did you have a vet look at her eyes. Long term use of antibiotics isn't good. I can understand you want to get rid of them but finding the cause it key.



I haven't had her for too long (a rescue), and I got them checked by a vet, and they are fine. I also keep checking them daily to make sure there are no eyelashes or other bits irritating the eyes.
Well said about finding the cause, though there is no way I'm trying to hide or ignore a health problem with Angels glow, to be honest I don't think there even is anything wrong with her eyes or diet. The staining isn't bad, more like normal tears but I still want to get rid of it...

Sigh, I'm probably making this much more difficult than it really is :huh:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sweetypie said:


> I haven't had her for too long (a rescue), and I got them checked by a vet, and they are fine. I also keep checking them daily to make sure there are no eyelashes or other bits irritating the eyes.
> Well said about finding the cause, though there is no way I'm trying to hide or ignore a health problem with Angels glow, to be honest I don't think there even is anything wrong with her eyes or diet. The staining isn't bad, more like normal tears but I still want to get rid of it...
> 
> 
> Do you have a pic of her eyes...just would like to see. I know how annoying it can be to see it everyday. It should be washed daily and dried....if not yeast forms and that is when it turns a reddish color.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You aren't alone. I say that tear stains are normal, but excessive tear stains are something to be concerned about. All the same I am crazy that MiMi's face should be perfectly white. Join the club.


----------



## Bow (Dec 1, 2012)

Zoey's mum88: Here's a few photos, the ones where she is standing on the orange table and being washed are from the day I got her, which was exactly 4 weeks ago. The first one is from maybe a week and a half ago. I will definitely try to get into the habbit of washing her face twice at least every other day, I think I'll try Bio Grooms whitening shampoo for that, it's supposed to be tearless.

Sylie: you have no idea how relieved I am to hear that I'm not the only one with the obsession of white facial hair - I'd be willing to have the dirtiest, ugliest and scruffiest Bow in the world as long as she'd be happy, so it's not about me putting her looks before health, I just feel that having such gorgeous little princess it's nice to have her "perfect" all the way 


Argh, it's crazy what one little maltese can do to you... I've always had dirty, filthy, smelly and drooling working dogs and look at me now - happily shopping small warm beds to put in to every corner of our house, just to make Bow feel good...:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sweetypie said:


> Zoey's mum88: Here's a few photos, the ones where she is standing on the orange table and being washed are from the day I got her, which was exactly 4 weeks ago. The first one is from maybe a week and a half ago. I will definitely try to get into the habbit of washing her face twice at least every other day, I think I'll try Bio Grooms whitening shampoo for that, it's supposed to be tearless.
> 
> Sylie: you have no idea how relieved I am to hear that I'm not the only one with the obsession of white facial hair - I'd be willing to have the dirtiest, ugliest and scruffiest Bow in the world as long as she'd be happy, so it's not about me putting her looks before health, I just feel that having such gorgeous little princess it's nice to have her "perfect" all the way
> 
> ...


I don't think the staining is bad at all. I think you need to cut some of the sutff already there and continuiously wash her face with Spa Lavish for tear stains. You should wash everyday and dry it too. You can put some corn starch on after you wash and dry to keep it dry. Also you can use the Baush and Lomb wash others here use. It is totally up to you if you want to use the stuff you have then you should. BTW, she is adorable.!! :wub:


----------



## Bow (Dec 1, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I don't think the staining is bad at all. I think you need to cut some of the sutff already there and continuiously wash her face with Spa Lavish for tear stains. You should wash everyday and dry it too. You can put some corn starch on after you wash and dry to keep it dry. Also you can use the Baush and Lomb wash others here use. It is totally up to you if you want to use the stuff you have then you should. BTW, she is adorable.!! :wub:


Oh, so is the Spa Lavish some specific product or what? I can find only one Spa Lavish on Amazon, which is made by tropiclean(?), is that the one you're talking about? 

Bow says thank you for saying she's adorable, yours looks so very pretty and fluffy too! :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sweetypie said:


> Oh, so is the Spa Lavish some specific product or what? I can find only one Spa Lavish on Amazon, which is made by tropiclean(?), is that the one you're talking about?
> 
> Bow says thank you for saying she's adorable, yours looks so very pretty and fluffy too! :wub:


Yes, it is by Tropiclean. I use it, one caution is that it can be drying. I was using it without conditioning after. It made the hair dry and porous. It is a good product, but can result in more porous hair that stains easier. Condition after using Spa Lavish.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you want to try antibiotics then have them properly prescribed by a veterinarian for 10-14 days. There is no reason to leave a dog on long-term unknown doses of antibiotics.


----------



## Purple (Dec 6, 2012)

My Chelsea had very similar staining around her mouth and eyes (even her legs where she would lick) Even with the cleaning i couldnt stop it. (before i knew about The various tricks) She became really ill in July and we were puzzled as to what was wrong (the vet initially diagnosed lymphoma) - she was put on a course of steroids and antibiotics. 
Amazingly the antibiotics completely cleared up the staining issue. The 'stains' grew out and now she is stain free - even around her mouth where she eats as she's got no teeth!

I would talk to your vet and perhaps try a course of antibiotics rather than just putting her on the Angel Glow.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

To me, it looks in the pictures from when you first got her that the staining may have come from the food she had been fed or the dishes since a lot of it is around her mouth. The stains look a lot less since you've gotten her. So if it were me, I would just keep doing what you're doing, wash her eyes & around them daily with saline solution, and then clip out the stains as the hair grows out. Then see how she does before adding any medications. She really is a cutie!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

